# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC_HF5060 (trở lại diễn đàn)

## thuannguyen

Chào các bác, sau một thời gian bận rộn và trải nghiệm với em phi thuyền HF6090, hôm nay mới lại có dịp khoe hàng với các bác đây.
Công nhận em ý khiến em rất hưng phấn, em nó vẫn chiến đấu đều đều và cũng giúp em mang về những chiến lợi phẩm kha khá  :Wink: 
Đầu tiên em xin điểm qua vài chiến tích của em nó ạ.



 Khuôn giày dép các loại.
























Vỏ hộp thiết bị các loại.




















Và tiếp theo xin khoe với các bác dự án mới em đang thực hiện...continue :Embarrassment:

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, Ga con, Gamo, hoahong102, Nam CNC, ppgas, solero

----------


## solero

Gầm cao máy thoáng tiện đủ đường cụ nhỉ?

Cái vụ phoi bắn lên ray và vít nếu cụ không có phương án chắn phoi thì chưa ổn. Khi tháo ra vệ sinh sẽ thấy phoi chui vào được trong block và nut.

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## CKD

Che chắn kỹ mà mấy cái dâm nó còn chui vô được, nói chỉ để lộ thiên vầy.
Mà trước mình cũng chẵng che gì cả.. làm như bác chủ đây, chẵng mấy chốc là gở vốn. Làm máy mới ngon hơn bác nhỉ?

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## CNC PRO

Có thể đã có lỗi gì đó trong quá trình di chuyển chủ đề.
Đã khắc phục.

Các bạn hãy tiếp tục với chủ đề này nhé.
Chủ đề 12 sẽ được ẩn và xoá (vì có nhiều bài viết không liên quan) nếu không có vấn đề gì khác.

Trân trọng!

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## thuannguyen

May quá.
Cảm ơn bác admin nhiều nhé.

----------


## thuannguyen

Tiếp tục khoe với các bác em HF_5060 đang trong quá trình thi công.
Em này đã triển khai được 3 tuần, nhưng thôi em cứ khoe từ từ.

Đầu tiên là khung sườn.

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, vietnamcnc

----------


## Nam CNC

đợt này nhớ tìm con ATC cho nó chuẩn cơm mẹ nấu nhé .... chứ thay tay cho việc chạy gia công mệt đầu mà không đạt độ chính xác cao đâu.


Tìm cha Nam mập kìa , hắn có gần chục con ATC hàng G7 không.

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đúng roài... máy tầm cỡ này phải Pín ngon mới phát huy công lực!

Máy cũ cày bừa thời gian qua chắc cũng gỡ vốn và dư ra một đống...

Sắm pín gấu ACT đi thôi!

----------


## Ga con

Cần heo BT40 thì liên hệ em  :Cool: .

Em đang máu làm 1 con bự bự cỡ 800x1300, tải vừa vừa, thấy cái combo bên kia Romeo bán cũng máu lên tới mũi (nếu làm bằng cái này máy co lại còn 800x600) mà chịu, nhà chật quá, híc.

Thanks.

----------


## thuannguyen

HU hu, em cũng máu ATC lắm chứ bộ.
Nhưng mà mấy cái ATC cũ không phù hợp yêu cầu của em các bác, mấy con đấy nặng nề quá, tốc độ thấp. Lúc trước định chơi hẳn combo spindle + atc mới cứng luôn nhưng giá chát quá. Đành để thư thư nâng cấp sau vậy.

Còn bây giờ cứ show tiếp cái đã.
Phay cái trục Z đây.

Phay vai máy.

----------


## Nam CNC

ATC hàng tốc độ cao ??? vậy 30Krpm , 5.5-7Kw , hàng G7 italia , nặng tầm 16kg , xài HSK 32, new 100% vậy đủ độ dữ dằn chưa ??? em nghĩ 3K USD bác mua được 1 em đó... Nam Mập đâu

----------


## thuannguyen

> ATC hàng tốc độ cao ??? vậy 30Krpm , 5.5-7Kw , hàng G7 italia , nặng tầm 16kg , xài HSK 32, new 100% vậy đủ độ dữ dằn chưa ??? em nghĩ 3K USD bác mua được 1 em đó... Nam Mập đâu


Hi, chắc giờ sài em này k kịp rồi bác. Thiết kế em đã lên rồi, giờ thay đổi em k còn thời gian.
Em đang thi công gấp để đưa em nó vào chiến đấu.
Vụ này để em tính sau vậy.

----------


## Nam CNC

thế thì để dành xèng đi , quất 1 lần 2 con để dành , con đó gắn vào máy rồi sẽ thấy được hiệu quả và khả năng kiếm thêm xèng tăng thêm gấp đôi.

thêm hình cho nó máu , hình này của cha Nam Mập chứ không phải Nam ròm nhé .

----------


## Ga con

Gia công gỗ thì e OK. Nếu gia công sắt máy em mà có mấy con này em không cho ai đụng vô.

Kinh nghiệm từ Cty cũ, có con máy Mazak 18.000rpm (những năm 2005 nó là hàng cực khủng rồi) có anh thợ thao tác sai ũi dao xuống phôi, xong luôn cái máy. Hãng báo giá bằng khoảng hơn 1/2 giá trị cái máy. Từ đó trở đi chỉ chạy đồ lung tung chậm chậm thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## thuannguyen

> thế thì để dành xèng đi , quất 1 lần 2 con để dành , con đó gắn vào máy rồi sẽ thấy được hiệu quả và khả năng kiếm thêm xèng tăng thêm gấp đôi.
> 
> thêm hình cho nó máu , hình này của cha Nam Mập chứ không phải Nam ròm nhé .


Con này gắn kèm luôn spindle à bác Nam, em đang để dành tiền đây.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Gia công gỗ thì e OK. Nếu gia công sắt máy em mà có mấy con này em không cho ai đụng vô.
> 
> Kinh nghiệm từ Cty cũ, có con máy Mazak 18.000rpm (những năm 2005 nó là hàng cực khủng rồi) có anh thợ thao tác sai ũi dao xuống phôi, xong luôn cái máy. Hãng báo giá bằng khoảng hơn 1/2 giá trị cái máy. Từ đó trở đi chỉ chạy đồ lung tung chậm chậm thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


Hèn gì hồi xưa lắc xưa lơ mình có đi tìm nơi đặt một số chi tiết máy, có xuông cơ khí dệt Thủ đức, chổ đó có 2 cái máy CNC (hồi đó mình chưa có ý niệm CNC đâu nghe) trùm chăn kín mít, váng nhện giăng  :Big Grin:  - Nghe nói mua kha khá $ nhưng không ai xử dụng - phí thật  :Big Grin:  . 
Thời điểm bây giờ - chi tiết máy không còn phải lăn tăn, oder luôn hãng có khi rẻ hơn gia công đơn chiếc, mà có gia công trong nước cũng cực ok, chuẩn như nươc ngoài làm vậy. Bánh răng côn xoắn làm y thật luôn, hihi  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy dòng này là built-in , em toàn xài built-in chứ không thích qua dây đai hay khớp nối vì loằng ngoằn , dễ bị rung khi lên tốc độ cao

ở nhà em đủ để dùng thôi , toàn mini , nhưng toàn hàng ..... ai cũng thèm hehehe.


Mấy con trong hình , catalogue hãng đưa ra là high milling steel đó , chứ gỗ nhôm đồng thì Datron cũng phải xếp sau về công lực à. Em cũng đang để dành tiền đú 1 em đấy hehehe.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em thấy mấy dòng Spindle cao tốc này mà để gia công sắt thép thì chạy dao gì là phù hợp, hồi em chạy trên con Fanuc cùi mía 6M mà Spin chỉ chạy 3000 đổ lại (feed khoảng 500 -> 1000).

----------


## Nam CNC

có những dòng dao đặc biệt có thể liên lạc cty bán dao seco tại VN để được tư vứng hehehe , nghe đâu 1 em dao ăn nhôm phi 6mm giá hơn 700K , thế mà cha đó khen đáo để cắt bá đạo , em thì không dám mua vì sẽ làm mẻ dao trước khi xài ( đau bụng lắm )

----------


## Ga con

Cũng khó nói lắm cụ Hoàng. Phải dao xịn chứ dao thường thì cũng chả khác mấy cái thông thường bao nhiêu. Mấy con chạy nhanh lại không phá thô được, nói chung cái nào ra cái đó là ngon nhất. Còn muốn xả láng thì kiếm con nào vừa vừa tầm, khả năng bảo trì sửa chữa dễ dàng là ổn rồi, đừng như mấy con đặc chủng.

Việc chọn tốc độ cũng theo sách vở + kinh nghiệm thực tế thôi, có nhiều cái cũng lạ lạ thực tế nó khác với sách vở. Em ví dụ cái: Ai cũng bảo dao carbide chạy sắt ngon hơn HSS, nhưng thực tế em gặp nhiều trường hợp ngược lại. Bên xưởng gia công sắt (CT3 thường thường thôi), xài dao thép gió cũ có mạ Boron nitride,  phi 10 mua 6-70k/con ăn mỗi pass chừng 2-3mm, chiều sâu gần 20mm ngon ơ (có chỗ phôi không phẳng nó lên max chừng 4mm). Em thay bằng dao hợp kim phi 10 chỉ ăn được 1-2mm, ăn hơn nữa đi dao sớm. Gia công đồ chợ nên em chỉ đi 1 pass là xong, đi 2 -3 pass là chết em. F thì thử gần gần tương tự nhau (HSS chạy 500mm/p, còn Carbide 600mm/p).

P/S: anh Nam còn giữ cái khớp nối không anh, tuần sau em ghé anh nhé.

Thanks.

----------

duonghoang, huuminhsh

----------


## thuannguyen

Hi hi, mấy dòng cao tốc này dao hợp kim bán ngoài chợ k chơi được thép.
Còn nhôm thì máy em toàn chạy dao của tàu, cắt ầm ầm.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đợt em thử phay lỗ miếng sắt bằng dao hơp kim phi 4 (mua ở Tạ Uyên), chạy máy lớn S khoảng 3000 (F tầm 3-400), ăn sâu 0.5 thì ok, gắn vào con spin tàu chạy khoảng 8000-9000 rpm gì đấy (feed giống nhau) mà dao nó đỏ cả lên, vậy mà cũng ko gãy, chỉ bị mòn thôi, công nhận trâu bò thiệt, nên em nghĩ mấy dao mà chạy vòng tua cao sẽ khác và chi phí cao hơn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cùng F mà chạy với S khác nhau tới gần 2.5 lần thì không cháy dao mới lạ.
Mà dao chạy thép thì phải tưới à  :Wink:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Ga con

9.000 rpm mà f 400mm thì có vẻ không ổn.

Em thì sẽ chạy 10-12.000rpm, ăn mỗi lần xuống 0.1 - 0.15mm, f cỡ 800 - 1.000 mm/p, dùng dao nhỏ bằng 1/2 so với máy lớn thôi (trường hợp này thì dùng dao dứa hoặc phi 3 thôi).

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Đã từng quất với dao carbit 6mm 2 me china, F800, S10000 trên thép. Stepdown 0.1, có tưới trên máy khung nhôm cùi bắp.
Máy kêu như bò rống, nhưng vẫn chạy được. Không đến mức nhá vào là tèo dao  :Smile: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuannguyen

> Đã từng quất với dao carbit 6mm 2 me china, F800, S10000 trên thép. Stepdown 0.1, có tưới trên máy khung nhôm cùi bắp.
> Máy kêu như bò rống, nhưng vẫn chạy được. Không đến mức nhá vào là tèo dao .


Bác để S lớn quá nó rống như bò là đúng rồi, mà chắc spindle của bác cũng yếu nữa.
Dao này nhanh mòn bác ạ, kinh nghiệm của em chạy tốc độ cao khoảng 1 tiếng là dao mòn rồi.
Thường thì em chỉ chạy S khoảng 5000 đến 6000, dao sẽ bền hơn.

----------

Gamo, huuminhsh

----------


## Ga con

Mấy con spindle Tàu này phải chạy từ 8.000rpm trở lên nó mới đủ công suất bác ạ, chạy thấy hơn công suất/moment cũng không đủ, nếu set cho đủ (torque boost) thì nó lại nóng. Em hay khoan chạy 7-8.000rpm, nhôm thì mũi 4mm xuống 100mm/p là chạy hết nổi rồi.

Đúng là chạy chậm xuống thì OK, nhưng lại vướng vụ công suất/moment. Không thì phải dùng loại to hơn (em dùng 3.0kW ngon hơn 2.2kW nhiều)

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuannguyen

> Mấy con spindle Tàu này phải chạy từ 8.000rpm trở lên nó mới đủ công suất bác ạ, chạy thấy hơn công suất/moment cũng không đủ, nếu set cho đủ (torque boost) thì nó lại nóng. Em hay khoan chạy 7-8.000rpm, nhôm thì mũi 4mm xuống 100mm/p là chạy hết nổi rồi.
> 
> Đúng là chạy chậm xuống thì OK, nhưng lại vướng vụ công suất/moment. Không thì phải dùng loại to hơn (em dùng 3.0kW ngon hơn 2.2kW nhiều)
> 
> Thanks.


Thế chắc mũi khoan bác cùn chứ, sp của em cũng 3kw đó.
Khoan mũi 4 như bác em để dao xuống 300mm/p vẫn ngon.
Phay thường để S5000 đến 6000, F1000, ăn sâu 0,3 vẫn vô tư.

----------


## Ga con

Con em dùng có 2.2kw thôi bác. Con 3kw trên máy khác.

Con 3kw e cũng thấy khác xa con 2.2 kw, giống như so giữa con 800w với 1.5 kw vậy, gần như gấp đôi. Mà giá cũng gần gấp đôi luôn :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## Mechanic

> thế thì để dành xèng đi , quất 1 lần 2 con để dành , con đó gắn vào máy rồi sẽ thấy được hiệu quả và khả năng kiếm thêm xèng tăng thêm gấp đôi.
> 
> thêm hình cho nó máu , hình này của cha Nam Mập chứ không phải Nam ròm nhé .
> 
> Đính kèm 21941Đính kèm 21942


Anh Nam, có gì nhắn giúp mình cái giá của em này nhé. Thấy khá hay nên cũng hơi do dự không biết đủ lực rước em nó không hehe. Thanks anh

----------


## thuannguyen

Ráp thử, khoan, taro. Công đoạn chiếm khá nhiều thời gian.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Mr.L

----------


## thuannguyen

Up thêm cái video cho sinh động.

----------

CKD, Gamo, kametoco

----------


## thuannguyen

Sơn xong em nó trông sáng sủa hẳn ra.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Ga con, Gamo, iamnot.romeo, Mr.L, ppgas, solero, vietnamcnc

----------


## thuannguyen

Lắp ráp thôi, em nó gần lên hình rồi.

Phay cái kẹp spindle, lần này chơi sắt không chơi nhôm.

----------

CKD, Ga con, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## thuannguyen

Thêm cái ảnh vui, lắp dây bơm dầu mỏi chân quá ngồi hẳn lên cho máu.

----------


## thuannguyen

Lắp ráp nốt, mặc thêm áo cho em nó.

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, hung1706, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Ui chùi, nhìn như máy Tây

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## thuannguyen

Hix, tình hình dạo này ôm nhiều việc quá, em nó đã phải chiến đấu ác liệt rồi, có cái clip cùi các bác xem tạm.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, ngtu, nhatson

----------


## ngtu

Quá tuyệt luôn bác ơi. Này cứ gọi là ăn nhôm như ăn gỏi nhỉ  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nhìn máy chạy quá tuyệt luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

nhôm mà chơi luôn dao 4 me quá dữ , em chơi 2 me cho an toàn , dính nhằm nhôm dẻo thì mặt dính mãnh dao luôn á.


khuyết điểm chỉ là con spindle , tìm con nào gấu gấu ATC ấy cho nó đỉnh , đôi lúc lập trình chỉ tùy thuộc vào 1 dao để hạn chế thay dao thì lại không hiệu quả về năng suất.

----------


## thuannguyen

Dao 3 me cắt nhôm đấy bác. Em đang cố cày để kiếm con atc đây.

----------

Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## linhdt1121

> Ráp thử, khoan, taro. Công đoạn chiếm khá nhiều thời gian.
> Đính kèm 21977


Cái cần taro này anh mua ở đâu đấy, giá cả thế nào vậy anh

----------


## Ga con

> Dao 3 me cắt nhôm đấy bác. Em đang cố cày để kiếm con atc đây.


E thấy dao cắt nhôm toàn 3 me.

Hôm trước Nam mập đưa mấy con cắt ngon thật (hình như LV tool hay Speed Tiger gì đó), nhưng do nhiều nguyên nhân (tưới nguội kẹt, chế độ cắt chưa tốt...) nên gãy hết, hic. Mà 3 me mài lại khó thật.

Thanks.

----------


## hoahong102

PHỤC QUÁ, tốc độ làm máy còn nhanh hơn tây
máy rất đẹp

----------


## Tuấn

Làm máy thế này thảo nào mọi người thà mua máy nghĩa địa còn hơn mua máy chế  :Smile:

----------


## thuannguyen

> E thấy dao cắt nhôm toàn 3 me.
> 
> Hôm trước Nam mập đưa mấy con cắt ngon thật (hình như LV tool hay Speed Tiger gì đó), nhưng do nhiều nguyên nhân (tưới nguội kẹt, chế độ cắt chưa tốt...) nên gãy hết, hic. Mà 3 me mài lại khó thật.
> 
> Thanks.


Tùy vật liệu nữa bác, nhôm em cắt là nhôm xịn, hàng châu âu đấy, cắt nhôm tàu thế là dao đi ngay.

----------


## thuannguyen

> Cái cần taro này anh mua ở đâu đấy, giá cả thế nào vậy anh


Mua hàng cũ nhé, hơn 8t.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái cần taro là rẻ lắm rồi đó , hôm đi triển lãm , mới có cây súng khí nén taro thôi chứ chưa có cái cần và hệ thống khí nén , mất toi 15 chai hàng taiwan.

----------


## thuannguyen

Đúng đấy bác, mấy cái đồ này toàn ở sài gòn có. Em hỏi cái cần taro trong đấy báo ra khoảng 30 chai.

----------

